# Man Falls 47 Stories...and LIVES



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 5, 2008)

I dont even know what to say. Just watch it.

Source


----------



## ico (Jan 5, 2008)

I can't believe this..... He has survived even after falling from 47 floors. This is truly a miracle!!!!!!!


----------



## a_tif (Jan 5, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I can't believe this..... He has survived even after falling from 47 floors. This is truly a miracle!!!!!!!




he broke his bones , had blood clots in brain n was unconcious for days 
but still stayed alive

now thats luck


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 5, 2008)

Now thats a Miracle


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 5, 2008)

Next superman!jokes apart..speedy recovery dude...


----------



## utsav (Jan 5, 2008)

I think this man had fitted all terrain SHOCK-ABSORBERS in his legs


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jan 5, 2008)

aadmi hai ya payjama!!
main toh 2-3 floor se hi gir ke ludak jau.


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 5, 2008)

He just missed the 2007 Darwin Awards 
Comments'll b appreciated


----------



## utsav (Jan 5, 2008)

^^*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 5, 2008)

When you got life, you will get it.....

He got it.......


----------



## fun2sh (Jan 5, 2008)

hows that possible


----------



## x3060 (Jan 5, 2008)

man, some angel must have been there to protect him...


----------



## Rahim (Jan 5, 2008)

Damn, Main to 4th Floor me hi rahta hoon, gotta to find some skyscrapers to test my luck. 
Enough of joking, Hell must be full so God told him,"Abhi tu jaa bachche, vacancy hone par tuje bulaa liya jayega"


----------



## nvidia (Jan 5, 2008)

omg! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif


----------



## a_tif (Jan 5, 2008)

Its a trick , its all a trick


----------



## upendra_gp (Jan 5, 2008)

i think he was wearing the NanoSuit from Crysis.....


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 5, 2008)

God is gr8 guys


----------



## baccilus (Jan 5, 2008)

I am not getting audio to this video after that doctor speaks. I think I saw it on the chamatkari TV (India TV) too. Just amazing.


----------



## iamtheone (Jan 6, 2008)

yea i saw this news sometime back too....dont remember where....nice piece of luck


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 6, 2008)

I thought I was the only one who can escape a fall like that


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 6, 2008)

he may have taken ur crystal and would have acquired ur power... superman... 

LOL


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jan 9, 2008)

who is trying this stunt


----------



## apacheman (Jan 9, 2008)

quite a miracle


----------

